# (Traveller) Pirates of Drinax: Harrier Commerce Raider



## Mongoose_Matt (Aug 23, 2017)

Continuing our support of the epic Pirates of Drinax campaign, we are proud to present a new supplement covering the Harrier-class Commerce Raider!

You can grab your own copy here: http://www.drivethrurpg.com/product...rrier-class-Commerce-Raider?affiliate_id=7242

The Harrier-class commerce raider is the starship used in the Pirates of Drinax epic campaign. It is loaned to the Travellers by King Oleb of Drinax as both a means of transportation and instrument of policy. Although the ship is advanced, it is in poor condition due to age and long years of neglect. Repairing and perhaps upgrading the Harrier is likely to be an important goal in the campaign.

This supplement presents the Harrier in more detail, along with expanded rules for repairs and upgrades, showing you exactly what life is like on board this ship - there may even be a few special items tucked away that have yet to be discovered...


----------

